

Noogler Orientation: My first 3 days at Google - jws0111
http://blogs.cs.st-andrews.ac.uk/jws7/2012/06/07/noogler-orientation-my-first-3-days/

======
kyt
Is a 10.5 hour work day normal at Google? These seem like startup/finance
hours. I hope the author is getting paid well.

~~~
jws0111
Reasonably normal. I spent 1.5 hours at the gym & had 3 meals at the office.
So more like 8 - 8.5 hours of actual work. Google also pay well - which as an
intern seems like a bonus.

